# Island



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

*Large Islands*

Here is the first of 2 large Islands that I built this week. This Island is made of mahoganey wood and is 62" wide X 116" long. It has 2 bow front cabinets on the ends. The cabinet interiors are UV plywood.



This side has a prep sink, two drawers and a warming drawer, and a door that opens all the way to the floor for a trash can and a small stool.



This side has two special pullouts on the left and right cabinet and has 2 huge pullouts in the center section.



The corbels go on all four corners and are hand carved. These will be stained and will get gold etching to highlight them. 2 of these will also have an outlet that pops out and will be hidden behind the carvings. This will have to be routed out when we get the outlets in and before installation of the corbels.



This island will have inset doors with veneered panels, a lot of carved molding and special carved baseboards. I will post more as these develop.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

cabinetmaster said:


> *Large Islands*
> 
> Here is the first of 2 large Islands that I built this week. This Island is made of mahoganey wood and is 62" wide X 116" long. It has 2 bow front cabinets on the ends. The cabinet interiors are UV plywood.
> 
> ...


The corbels really get your attention with this island. They are massive. This is a going to be an interesting piece to see when it is finished.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

cabinetmaster said:


> *Large Islands*
> 
> Here is the first of 2 large Islands that I built this week. This Island is made of mahoganey wood and is 62" wide X 116" long. It has 2 bow front cabinets on the ends. The cabinet interiors are UV plywood.
> 
> ...


Another WOOOW . those are some killer corbels. looks fantastic.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

cabinetmaster said:


> *Large Islands*
> 
> Here is the first of 2 large Islands that I built this week. This Island is made of mahoganey wood and is 62" wide X 116" long. It has 2 bow front cabinets on the ends. The cabinet interiors are UV plywood.
> 
> ...


looks really good … did you make the corbels ?


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

cabinetmaster said:


> *Large Islands*
> 
> Here is the first of 2 large Islands that I built this week. This Island is made of mahoganey wood and is 62" wide X 116" long. It has 2 bow front cabinets on the ends. The cabinet interiors are UV plywood.
> 
> ...


The corbels were actually ordered from Columbia. These things are about 14" wide and 12" deep and 29" tall. Will just have enough room to put the base under them.


----------



## wdkits1 (Mar 21, 2009)

cabinetmaster said:


> *Large Islands*
> 
> Here is the first of 2 large Islands that I built this week. This Island is made of mahoganey wood and is 62" wide X 116" long. It has 2 bow front cabinets on the ends. The cabinet interiors are UV plywood.
> 
> ...


Jerry-this is going to be a very beautiful piece of work-can't wait to see the finished piece.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

cabinetmaster said:


> *Large Islands*
> 
> Here is the first of 2 large Islands that I built this week. This Island is made of mahoganey wood and is 62" wide X 116" long. It has 2 bow front cabinets on the ends. The cabinet interiors are UV plywood.
> 
> ...


Who said size don't matter?


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

cabinetmaster said:


> *Large Islands*
> 
> Here is the first of 2 large Islands that I built this week. This Island is made of mahoganey wood and is 62" wide X 116" long. It has 2 bow front cabinets on the ends. The cabinet interiors are UV plywood.
> 
> ...


Hi Jerry;

Some corbels they are!

Good thing there's four of them.

Otherwise the island would tip over and become a peninsula!

Superb work!!

Lee


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

cabinetmaster said:


> *Large Islands*
> 
> Here is the first of 2 large Islands that I built this week. This Island is made of mahoganey wood and is 62" wide X 116" long. It has 2 bow front cabinets on the ends. The cabinet interiors are UV plywood.
> 
> ...


Great looking. Waiting for the finished product.

I guess you are also.


----------



## NICUTO (Jul 1, 2008)

cabinetmaster said:


> *Large Islands*
> 
> Here is the first of 2 large Islands that I built this week. This Island is made of mahoganey wood and is 62" wide X 116" long. It has 2 bow front cabinets on the ends. The cabinet interiors are UV plywood.
> 
> ...


thats not an island…. its a CONTINENT!! its HUGE!

Looks great!


----------



## mary0 (May 20, 2009)

cabinetmaster said:


> *Large Islands*
> 
> Here is the first of 2 large Islands that I built this week. This Island is made of mahoganey wood and is 62" wide X 116" long. It has 2 bow front cabinets on the ends. The cabinet interiors are UV plywood.
> 
> ...


The corbels are huge! I have to agree with Nicuto, they are definitely a continent in their own right. Wow… definitely a stunning piece of work and great design detail.

Mary


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

*Large Islands*

This is the second of the two islands. And yes they go into the same Kitchen. This island is again made from Mahogany lumber and UV plywood interiors. Again this Island has a bowfront cabinet on each end and the huge corbels on all 4 corners just like the first island.



This section has a farm sink cabinet centered between 2 dishwashers.



Farm sink Cabinet.



This side has a bowfront cabinet ceneterd between 2 cabinets that are built opposite of each other. The small center section of each cabinet will have pullout spice racks with carved posts on them. The larger sections will have pullouts and the center bowfront cabinet will have curved front pullouts as well.



Again these cabinets will have Inset doors and veneered panels, molding and Carved baseboards. Along with a lot of gold etching.

It will be a couple of weeks before I get the doors and panels done but I will keep this blog going as things develop.


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

cabinetmaster said:


> *Large Islands*
> 
> This is the second of the two islands. And yes they go into the same Kitchen. This island is again made from Mahogany lumber and UV plywood interiors. Again this Island has a bowfront cabinet on each end and the huge corbels on all 4 corners just like the first island.
> 
> ...


Jerry the corbels should have been a little bigger in my opinion. ;o) Looking great, glad to see you guys are staying busy.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

cabinetmaster said:


> *Large Islands*
> 
> This is the second of the two islands. And yes they go into the same Kitchen. This island is again made from Mahogany lumber and UV plywood interiors. Again this Island has a bowfront cabinet on each end and the huge corbels on all 4 corners just like the first island.
> 
> ...


Hey Jerry;

Fine looking work, for sure!

I think Les is right, the corbels look a little small! LOL

Lee


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

cabinetmaster said:


> *Large Islands*
> 
> This is the second of the two islands. And yes they go into the same Kitchen. This island is again made from Mahogany lumber and UV plywood interiors. Again this Island has a bowfront cabinet on each end and the huge corbels on all 4 corners just like the first island.
> 
> ...


Looking good Jerry. Same Kitchen Huh. How big is the kitchen?


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

cabinetmaster said:


> *Large Islands*
> 
> This is the second of the two islands. And yes they go into the same Kitchen. This island is again made from Mahogany lumber and UV plywood interiors. Again this Island has a bowfront cabinet on each end and the huge corbels on all 4 corners just like the first island.
> 
> ...


Karson, this house has a working kitchen, main kitchen and a kitchen niche as well as a butlers pantry. These go in the main kitchen which I will let you know more about tomorrow. I am helping set these islands tomorrow.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

cabinetmaster said:


> *Large Islands*
> 
> This is the second of the two islands. And yes they go into the same Kitchen. This island is again made from Mahogany lumber and UV plywood interiors. Again this Island has a bowfront cabinet on each end and the huge corbels on all 4 corners just like the first island.
> 
> ...


cool stuff


----------



## wdh (Jun 7, 2008)

cabinetmaster said:


> *Large Islands*
> 
> This is the second of the two islands. And yes they go into the same Kitchen. This island is again made from Mahogany lumber and UV plywood interiors. Again this Island has a bowfront cabinet on each end and the huge corbels on all 4 corners just like the first island.
> 
> ...


Hi, I know this is an old post, but how is it coming? Probally done by now. Do you have any pics of the spice racks? Impressive looking so far. Would like to see the finished job.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

*Islands are set *

The islands were stained, glazed and lacquered. Then we loaded them both into the truck for delivery. It rained all the way to the job site but quit long enough for us to get them unloaded. It took about 8 guys to get them into the house and set in place.





After setting in place I attached 4 corbels, (4 still in shop getting outlets put in them) and installed the 2 spice racks.





Karson, you can now see how huge this main kitchen is. The whole room is about 30' X 30' with a huge stone fireplace in the dining area. In the second picture you can see 2 doorways. The one with the gray blankets goes into a hallway and the other into a working kitchen. You can also see where the range and the hood will go along with the rest of the cabinets in this kitchen.

I have started to build the curved doors and the molding for the doors. When I get these completed I will show them and hopefully get some pictures of the completed island in the next 2 weeks. The granite was templated last Monday so the granite may be installed by the time I get the doors there and install them.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

cabinetmaster said:


> *Islands are set *
> 
> The islands were stained, glazed and lacquered. Then we loaded them both into the truck for delivery. It rained all the way to the job site but quit long enough for us to get them unloaded. It took about 8 guys to get them into the house and set in place.
> 
> ...


That is one big room!

Nice looking work.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

cabinetmaster said:


> *Islands are set *
> 
> The islands were stained, glazed and lacquered. Then we loaded them both into the truck for delivery. It rained all the way to the job site but quit long enough for us to get them unloaded. It took about 8 guys to get them into the house and set in place.
> 
> ...


Hey Jerry
Those are giant corbels and great set of islands another outstanding project.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

cabinetmaster said:


> *Islands are set *
> 
> The islands were stained, glazed and lacquered. Then we loaded them both into the truck for delivery. It rained all the way to the job site but quit long enough for us to get them unloaded. It took about 8 guys to get them into the house and set in place.
> 
> ...


About the size of my shop. I hope they plan on having lots of company.

A fantastic creation.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

cabinetmaster said:


> *Islands are set *
> 
> The islands were stained, glazed and lacquered. Then we loaded them both into the truck for delivery. It rained all the way to the job site but quit long enough for us to get them unloaded. It took about 8 guys to get them into the house and set in place.
> 
> ...


It's about the size of my first house.
Outstanding workmanship on all your commissions.


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

cabinetmaster said:


> *Islands are set *
> 
> The islands were stained, glazed and lacquered. Then we loaded them both into the truck for delivery. It rained all the way to the job site but quit long enough for us to get them unloaded. It took about 8 guys to get them into the house and set in place.
> 
> ...


Wow, simply WOW!!! and what a beautiful room.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

cabinetmaster said:


> *Islands are set *
> 
> The islands were stained, glazed and lacquered. Then we loaded them both into the truck for delivery. It rained all the way to the job site but quit long enough for us to get them unloaded. It took about 8 guys to get them into the house and set in place.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone for the remarks. DeGoose, I wish I was getting the commissions on this job…....LOL


----------



## Treverk (Nov 14, 2008)

cabinetmaster said:


> *Islands are set *
> 
> The islands were stained, glazed and lacquered. Then we loaded them both into the truck for delivery. It rained all the way to the job site but quit long enough for us to get them unloaded. It took about 8 guys to get them into the house and set in place.
> 
> ...


very impressive, thanks for sharing


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

cabinetmaster said:


> *Islands are set *
> 
> The islands were stained, glazed and lacquered. Then we loaded them both into the truck for delivery. It rained all the way to the job site but quit long enough for us to get them unloaded. It took about 8 guys to get them into the house and set in place.
> 
> ...


*That's larger than our whole house, I think it's fantastic, great craftsmanship.*


----------

